
Thoughts on Performance - Bl4ckb0ne
https://drewdevault.com/2020/02/21/Thoughts-on-performance.html
======
32gbsd
Software devs face so many struggles nowadays I do not think they have control
over anything anymore. Most are coding against high-level APIs on top of
memory hungry operating systems that are doing god knows what in the
background. caching is everywhere and the things you think are realtime are
often smoke and mirrors. what todo? wait until a new update comes out? throw
more hardware at it?

